# What if I file my FBAR too late?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

If you file your FBAR too late, there is still a way to get tax compliant and avoid penalties. Here are two ways you, as an American expat, can catch up and file your late FBARs:


*If you already filed your tax return (either through us at MyExpatTaxes, another tax company, or on your own):*

You can back file your FBAR through our online portal or the FinCen portal. You can do this for any qualifying years and need to explain why you didn’t file them before (i.e., you were unaware you had to do them).

*If you have not filed your tax return yet*:

You can make up for lost years by using the Streamlined Procedure tax amnesty program. This program is exclusively for Americans abroad who didn’t know they had to file taxes from abroad without facing tax consequences and fees.


----------

